# Electric conversion based on Renault Zoe



## Fritz (9 mo ago)

Hello all,
My idea is to convert my 1993 Renault and use a donor Renault Zoe for this. I searched this forum and the internet and I couldn't find much information about others who also did there conversion based on Renault Zoe parts. I did find some threads about the difficulty Renault build in with communication between the parts based on a chip with the cars VIN number. Is there somebody who is having experience in using Renault Zoe parts for there conversion and who can give me more information?

Regards Fritz


----------

